# Hard to push/Sticking Syringes anyone?



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

Came across this a few times myself. When pinning, the syringe plunger becomes hard to push down.

At first i thought it may be scar tissue, but even when removing the syringe, its still seems to get stuck sometimes.

Doesn't happen all the time. Maybe 1-2 times in a cycle, but last jab i got 2 syringes that done the same thing one after the other.

Anyone else have similar experiences like this?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I get this quite a lot, feels like trying push your thumb through a wall. I pull out and do the other side


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm struggling with this too after increasing the amount of oil I pin and getting different syringes it takes a lot longer to jab


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

Always think to myself when it happens,

"it would be great if there was a automatic syringe that pushed itself in"

Or maby i just need to do more thumb curls ha!


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep I get this sometimes. Normally I think it's me not pushing directly down on the plunger but down diagonally if that makes sense.

I just pause for a few secs and adjust my pushing and persevere, seems to work.


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

hongman said:


> Yep I get this sometimes. Normally I think it's me not pushing directly down on the plunger but down diagonally if that makes sense.
> 
> I just pause for a few secs and adjust my pushing and persevere, seems to work.


Yeah i think that too, i keep looking at it from different angles to see if im pushing the plunger to one side. but seems fine when i look :S.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

I just push harder


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I only get it with 5ml barrels for some reason,fine with 2.5mls though!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I swapped to BD syringes, happened too often with Terumo!


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

This happens to me wen usin ap stuff theyre test and eq all avin trouble to jab.

Fink its the rubber stopper reacting with the gear??using terumo syringes also


----------



## EX0DUS (Jul 9, 2013)

You've either got poor quality syringes or there is some ethyl oleate in the solution that's eroding the rubber stopper.

Or crappy gear (the way its been made) I've never had this issue. If you are injecting using a big syringe it'll be lack of air pressure


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

chiqui said:


> This happens to me wen usin ap stuff theyre test and eq all avin trouble to jab.
> 
> Fink its the rubber stopper reacting with the gear??using terumo syringes also


I've heard ap stuff does this never had it happen to me fingers crossed


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

In-correct air pressure, serious scar tissue or thick oils. If you have no problem with smaller amounts why not just split the dose? It's better for stable blood levels anyway. I find blends like T400 in particular very thick and hard to push in. I don't think it has much to do with syringe quality to be honest, I don't know how bad the ones your using are though! :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

SierraAlpha said:


> I just push harder


Ive pushed so hard once some how the barrel came away from the pin and i squirted 3ml of gear everywhere. WC stuff aswell which has the weird smell.


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

it's when you inject into scar tissue FACT


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, but it is the rubber being attacked by the oil because my Terumo syringes starting seizing up before I even started to inject


----------



## EX0DUS (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes it can be mate it'll start jamming the plunger as soon as you pull it in. I remember when I had some Unigen years ago I would pull the oil in and then before I even had a chance to change pins the plunger would jam trying to pull air into the barrell just to clear the pin of oil lol.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Ive pushed so hard once some how the barrel came away from the pin and i squirted 3ml of gear everywhere. WC stuff aswell which has the weird smell.


Just done this, fml.

Atleast im not the only one.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Little bit of WD40 mate


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I tried a bit of white spirit instead mate, slipped in like a gooden.



ash1981 said:


> Little bit of WD40 mate


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

High EO gear does this. Testolic and unigen gear did this for me if left too long in the barrel. I found drawing eq with no EO first stopped this happening.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dan 45 said:


> I tried a bit of white spirit instead mate, slipped in like a gooden.


Or even a drop of bleach


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> it's when you inject into scar tissue FACT


Not always. The size of barrel plays a part and also the viscosity of the gear. I can inject 2ml of masteron in about 1 second flat and tren takes about 30 seconds no matter how hard I push it every time.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I only get it with 5ml barrels for some reason,fine with 2.5mls though!


Im the same.....strange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

It's the ethyl oleate eating the rubber stopper in the syringe


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

slunkeh said:


> Im the same.....strange.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Its physics, pressure from a larger space. Try a 10ml barrel and it will be even worse. The smaller the barrel the easier it will be


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> It's the ethyl oleate eating the rubber stopper in the syringe


You inject something in your body that can burn through rubber in seconds. WTF lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> You inject something in your body that can burn through rubber in seconds. WTF lol


I'm not made of rubber though am I


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm not made of rubber though am I


Oh dear.....Sorry but lol Gear wouldn't fuk rubber up in a matter of seconds, that would suggest its corrosive?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fvcking slin pins take forever, sat there for literally 2 minutes getting 1ml of one rip into my delt last night.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> it's when you inject into scar tissue FACT


I thought this.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh dear.....Sorry but lol Gear wouldn't fuk rubber up in a matter of seconds, that would suggest its corrosive?


Look, i'm not going to argue the toss with you.

It's ethyl oleate. It's corrosive to certain plastics. It's a solvent used when brewing gear that usually causes PIP (high concentration gear, test prop). It's used because it reduces PIP.

Slin pins fare badly. If your not quick, you can see the stopper bulge and stick in the barell.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I think there's a few different things being discussed here.

Feeling of "hitting something" half way through sliding the pin in, sharp pain when pushing the pin in further and gear slow to go in - scar tissue

Gear going in at a consistent speed but having to use a lot of force - too small a pin, or too small a barell (orange pins, 5 ml barrels for example)

Plunger feels as though it's sticking/stuttering as your pushing - EO eating the plastic


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Happens to me loads but my easy solution is either

1. Pull out a bit and inject

2. Push in a bit further and inject

3. Rotate needle inside the site and inject

One of these methods always work for me once if got the needle In but gear won't push through! ... Give it a try next time I bet u will be surprised! Saves reinjecting into new site


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Like already mentioned, depends on the oil I think. The Thai Cypionax flowed like water. The Aburaihan Test E was a ballbag for sticking.


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> it's when you inject into scar tissue FACT


Doubt it, only just started a cycle and just have others have mentioned AP stuff with terumo syringes. I attributed it to using a 25g needle and it just becomes hard to push out. It is harder to aspirate than to push the oil in for me.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

yes it does. Get some EO, I think WC do some on its own to cut gear with. If you leave it in the barrel even for a few seconds the plunger becomes sticky, as if its dragging inside the barrel.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> yes it does. Get some EO, I think WC do some on its own to cut gear with. If you leave it in the barrel even for a few seconds the plunger becomes sticky, as if its dragging inside the barrel.


Strange I've only ever used WC gear and never had any barrel become sticky. I'd send them back and ask for new ones!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Strange I've only ever used WC gear and never had any barrel become sticky. I'd send them back and ask for new ones!


If you read what I wrote, I stated that WC do EO on its own, as in a vial of pure EO. Try it.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> If you read what I wrote, I stated that WC do EO on its own, as in a vial of pure EO. Try it.


Ahh ok. I've never bought any of their pure EO, I don't really like high dosed blends so I've had no need to!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Ahh ok. I've never bought any of their pure EO, *I don't really like high dosed blends* so I've had no need to!


Me neither, I had a vial of it to cut their t500 a while back. It stuck the plunger exactly the same as testolic prop and unigen gear does.


----------



## juniorp (Jan 20, 2009)

Get this alot in the glutes which is the main site I've used over the years. Scare tissue but also I always use 5ml syringes which doesn't help.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Me neither, I had a vial of it to cut their t500 a while back. It stuck the plunger exactly the same as testolic prop and unigen gear does.


I thought their normal dosed gear used EO as the carrier though, so does it only do it if you put fcuk loads of EO in with a high dosed blend?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I find this happens when using a blue pin, one a green one instead as its wider


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

the worst is doing water based. 1ml all of a sudden shooting in in a split second ahhhhhh


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> I thought their normal dosed gear used EO as the carrier though, so does it only do it if you put fcuk loads of EO in with a high dosed blend?


I can't comment about recently, but it didn't seem to have much EO content when I used it previously, if it does contain EO its unlikely to be 100% EO carrier, most will use a 50/50 split from what I've read. You can smell the guiacol (however thats spelt) in their gear though.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I can't comment about recently, but it didn't seem to have much EO content when I used it previously, if it does contain EO its unlikely to be 100% EO carrier, most will use a 50/50 split from what I've read. You can smell the guiacol (however thats spelt) in their gear though.


Okey dokey. Looks like I owe an apology to no nuts no glory then 

I think if this was the case, which clearly it is, I'd use some low strength deca to cut high dose blends with like some 2ml 50mg deca instead, but like I say I don't touch them!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Happens to me loads but my easy solution is either
> 
> 1. Pull out a bit and inject
> 
> ...


Exactly this!!


----------

